# تحفة الحصريات البوم شوك اكليله لصاحبة الصوت الذهبي مريم بطرس



## tamer9002 (3 مارس 2010)

*النهاردة يوم مش زي اي يوم جايب ليكم فاجاة مذهلة تحفة الحصريات البوم شوك اكليله لصاحبة الصوت الذهبي مريم بطرس شريط تحفة مليان 11ترنيمة جميلة جدا 
1-علي الصليب ياربي 
2-خطايا وشروري
3-قلبك كله حنان
4-ياربنا يسوع
5-ادنو اليك ارتاح
6-سود يا يسوع في حياتي
7-شوك اكليله
8-حياتي بقربك
9-دوبي دوبي يا كنيسة
10-انا عايزك انت 
11-حنانك يارب الاكوان
خدوا بالكم الحصريات شغالة ورا بعض فياريت نشوف اقوي الردود عشان نعرف رايكم والخدمة تكبر 
وبلاش تحمل وتجري:warning: الرد مش هياخد ثواني  
تامر
http://www.mediafire.com/?zinqc4yjyi2*​


----------



## كيرلس ملاك (3 مارس 2010)

بجد رااااائع يا تامر وربنا يبارك في خدمتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس 
ويديم حصرياتك علينا


----------



## mero_engel (3 مارس 2010)

*ميرررررسي كتير علي الخدمه الجميله *
*جاري التحميل *
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مارس 2010)

مييييييييرسى ليك يا تامر
جارى التحميل 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة​


----------



## mikoo (3 مارس 2010)

many thanks for special one with special exclusive


----------



## Eng-Marco (3 مارس 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii keter


----------



## النهيسى (4 مارس 2010)

*

منتهى الشكر

ترانيم مريم بطرس رائعه

الرب يبارككم
*


----------



## emygo (4 مارس 2010)

ميرسي اوووووووووي ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## emygo (4 مارس 2010)

ربنا يباركك ياتامر


----------



## emad29607 (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا ليك الرب يباركك 
دايما تجبلنا الجديد


----------



## TONY LOVE JESUS (29 مارس 2010)

*بجد بشكرك على الحصريات الجميلة دى 
ويارب يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (31 مارس 2010)

رووووووووووووووعة


----------



## حبة خردل (31 مارس 2010)

شكراً ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## gogo2 (31 مارس 2010)

مرسسسى كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## king son (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا  اخي العزيز  تامر  ربنا يعوضك علي محبتك


----------



## جون برتي (7 فبراير 2012)

*فوق الراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 

ربنا يباركك يا تامر​*


----------



## jojof (7 مارس 2012)

*ميرسى كتيررررررررررررر ع الترنيمة وربنا يعوضك*

:new8:


tamer9002 قال:


> *النهاردة يوم مش زي اي يوم جايب ليكم فاجاة مذهلة تحفة الحصريات البوم شوك اكليله لصاحبة الصوت الذهبي مريم بطرس شريط تحفة مليان 11ترنيمة جميلة جدا
> 1-علي الصليب ياربي
> 2-خطايا وشروري
> 3-قلبك كله حنان
> ...


----------



## ابوشنوده (13 أبريل 2012)

*يا جراح المسيح إجرحيني بحربة الحب الإلهي
 يا موت المسيح إسكرني بحب من مات من أجلي
 يا دم المسيح طهرني من كل خطية
 يا يسوع حبيبي إذا رأيتني عضواً يابساً رطبني بزيت نعمتك
 وثبتني فيك غصناً حياً أيها الكرمة الحقيقية*


----------



## jojof (20 أبريل 2012)

اولا ميرسى على الخدمة الجميلة بتاعتك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بس للاسف الشريط نزل ومش شغال عندى مش عارفه ليه ؟؟؟


----------



## naro_lovely (5 مايو 2012)

thxxxxxxx


----------

